# Does anybody know where I can get speakers reconed in Quebec?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I just cooked my G12 H 100. The speaker is discontinued but I figure somebody might have a kit. There was some place in Quebec but google won't surface it. Does anybody know?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

send a mail to rick lacombe in Acton Vale, he knows everyone hehe..and he's a good tech to know

[email protected]


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

*Recone*

If all elase fails give Ted Weber a try.


----------



## balance (May 1, 2008)

Hi,

I know this thread is a little old, but did you ever find a reconing service in Quebec? I'm in Montreal and need a vintage Jensen redone.

b


----------



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

Same here, need someone to recone a '70 greenback.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

There was a fantastic place somewhere just off highway 30 on the south shore. They even had NOS Jensen cones for my 60's speaker that got trashed in transit.

But the name..., the name...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

balance said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this thread is a little old, but did you ever find a reconing service in Quebec? I'm in Montreal and need a vintage Jensen redone.
> 
> b


I think the reason we're not seeing many replies in this thread is simple - there ARE NO re-coners out there!

The only one I'm aware of in Canada is Santon Audio. They have a big presence as an Ebay store. They're located in Markham, Ontario. A google should find them easily. They have been re-coning guitar speakers for years.

The reason re-coning is no longer so popular is obvious when you think about it. It's money! The typical price for re-coning a speaker is around $100. That kind of money is a bit more than the price of a new whizbang Eminence or Weber! So the big volume in re-cones is gone. People are only going to pay to re-cone an expensive speaker where they can get a cost saving. 

Simply put, you'd have to be really dumb to open a speaker re-coning business today!:smile:

The other problem is getting the replacement cones and voice coils! Why would Eminence offer replacement cones when re-coning is more expensive than new? How many cones would they sell?

The world has changed. Things are more disposable today. When I was young we used to re-cone our own speakers, pounding out sheets of birchbark to make the cones...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I think the reason we're not seeing many replies in this thread is simple - there ARE NO re-coners out there!


Not true - like I said - there's a fantastic place South Shore Montreal.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Could it be Belisle Acoustique? http://www.tr.ca/ click "services"

Andy


----------

